# San Jose CRUISE NIGHT JULY 28 2012



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST IS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Blvd nights is the weekend before right ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

blvd nights is in june. this july 28


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD COAST! CHINGON MIGHT HAVE 2 TICKETS TO THE GEORGE MICHEAL CONCERT.... IF NOT WE WILL BE THERE!.... LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

​TO THE TOP 4 SAN JO!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Heeehee


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump this TTT im ready lets do this been out there every weekend aint nothin better then hittin these SJ streets an see lowlows out there cruisin around


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

JLLP Will be there to record the action..:thumbsup:

After the 1st location meet up, is everyone going this direction to go meet up at the 2nd location? Cruising it on Coleman Ave = N. Market st. = Left on E. Santa Clara st. = Right on King Rd = Left on Story = Quick right into 2nd location Target meet up....


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

knightbandit88 said:


> JLLP Will be there to record the action..:thumbsup:
> 
> After the 1st location meet up, is everyone going this direction to go meet up at the 2nd location? Cruising it on Coleman Ave = N. Market st. = Left on E. Santa Clara st. = Right on King Rd = Left on Story = Quick right into 2nd location Target meet up....


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

ttt b there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT!!!!


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump this to the top help spread the word out bout the cruise night lets get this shit crackin


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I got all my high energy cassettes ready!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

just heard big fish video is gonna be out there recording. make sure those rides are clean and the batteries are hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Hell yea cant wait big fish ganna be in the house for the cruise night he makes good videos an gets good footge everyone get those lowlows clean an batteries charged whoever got hoppers bring them out too an swang them too


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

SJ to THE TOPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Hell yea SJ to the top please help out on spreading the info on this event to local car clubs an solo riders an out of towner car clubs an solo riders lets get this shit crackin an jam packed


----------



## PLEBE650 (Dec 18, 2011)

missed Blvd nights. hope to make it to this one. sick to see a bunch of lowriders out at once


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I'LL BE OUT THERE WITH MY CAMERA READY TO GET SOME GOOD VIDEO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hope you guys have a good turn out


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

ANYBODY COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN .THERE WILL BE A SHOW AND SHINE 2 THE HOME DEPOT IN SUNNYVALE FROM 10 -2 PM ON KIFER AND FAIROAKS. FEEL FREE TO COME JOIN US .HOME DEPOT WILL HAVE RAFFLES , AND OTHER THINGS GOING ON. START YOUR MORNING WITH A SHOW AND SHINE. AND GET WARMED UP FOR THE BLVD. ANY QUESTIONS CALL GEORGE @ 408-849-6484


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT pass on the info to all car clubs an solo riders an family an friends lets get this shit crackin just one day away


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

See u guys tonight


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT for the cruise night today the day  get them rides all washed up an clean an the batterys all charged up im ganna be out there cruising around early tile its time to meet up at lows all car clubs an solo rides out of towner lowlows welcome come join us if you have a hopper bring them out too lets see them swang street low jimmy lowlows an from what I heard big fish they will all be out there video recording this event starting time an first meet up spot all info on the flyer pass on the info on this event to friends an family see ya'll out there


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

IM GONNA BE OUT THERE ITS GONNA BE GOING DOWN


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM GONNA BE OUT THERE ITS GONNA BE GOING DOWN


Fasho brotha see you an everybody out there its ganna be on an crackin please pass on the info bout the cruise night event tonight the more the better it will be lets get this shit crackin TTT FOR SAN JOSE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

some pics i took, enjoy...more pics to come


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Its goin down out here in the SJ were still out here cruising around an havin a good time who ever didnt come out tonight you missed on a great event TTT FOR San Jose


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Great turnout!! At least 60-80 cars? 

Sucks that cops broke up the king/story spot...coleman is the way to go. Much better and low key

Who got more pics??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*:thumbsup:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like alot of people rolled thru..nice rides!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

NICE PHOTO's....LOOKIN TTT........Jimmy's Low Low Production is working on the video from Cruise Night, once its done will post it up on here, it was nice to see all the clean rides,friends,family,car clubs,solo riders,la raza,etc....having a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WE NEED TO DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND OUT THERE LIKE THIS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WE NEED TO DO THIS EVERY WEEKEND OUT THERE LIKE THIS


I defnetly agree with you me myself is out there preity much every weekend cruisin around if not every other weekend if I have somthin to do already we gotta bring this back an get the cruisin secion goin agin now a days people just wanna go to events an carshows an just go home right after an not cruise an hang out dont get me wrong I like goin to carshow seein all the nice rides in all but alot of these rides at the big carshows are rarely driven or are traler queens or they just sit in the garge tile the next carshow or event plus the thing I dont like when some carshow throws they put on there flyers no cruisin after show an events this is the reason why we have alot of traler queens now a days but im down to make this a weekend thing hopefully we can get more people that feel same way that wanna be out there on the blvd cruisin around an havin a good time like last night lets get cruisin crackin agin weekends an after all carshows big or small shows an all events an bbqs an not run home after events are over like alot of people do instead lets get all the lowlows out there an hit the blvd an cruise around like back in the days


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> I defnetly agree with you me myself is out there preity much every weekend cruisin around if not every other weekend if I have somthin to do already we gotta bring this back an get the cruisin secion goin agin now a days people just wanna go to events an carshows an just go home right after an not cruise an hang out dont get me wrong I like goin to carshow seein all the nice rides in all but alot of these rides at the big carshows are rarely driven or are traler queens or they just sit in the garge tile the next carshow or event plus the thing I dont like when some carshow throws they put on there flyers no cruisin after show an events this is the reason why we have alot of traler queens now a days but im down to make this a weekend thing hopefully we can get more people that feel same way that wanna be out there on the blvd cruisin around an havin a good time like last night lets get cruisin crackin agin weekends an after all carshows big or small shows an all events an bbqs an not run home after events are over like alot of people do instead lets get all the lowlows out there an hit the blvd an cruise around like back in the days


 legally car shows have to disassociate themselves with cruising because the cops/city will charge the car show for extra police and if something nagative happens after they can go after the promoters. I myself grew up and was cruizin in san jo in the mid 90's and miss all that cruizin but the more often we do this the more the cops will fuck with the lowriders so its makes more sense to spread it out through the year


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> I defnetly agree with you me myself is out there preity much every weekend cruisin around if not every other weekend if I have somthin to do already we gotta bring this back an get the cruisin secion goin agin now a days people just wanna go to events an carshows an just go home right after an not cruise an hang out dont get me wrong I like goin to carshow seein all the nice rides in all but alot of these rides at the big carshows are rarely driven or are traler queens or they just sit in the garge tile the next carshow or event plus the thing I dont like when some carshow throws they put on there flyers no cruisin after show an events this is the reason why we have alot of traler queens now a days but im down to make this a weekend thing hopefully we can get more people that feel same way that wanna be out there on the blvd cruisin around an havin a good time like last night lets get cruisin crackin agin weekends an after all carshows big or small shows an all events an bbqs an not run home after events are over like alot of people do instead lets get all the lowlows out there an hit the blvd an cruise around like back in the days


 I agree with you, i use be out there cruising it with my 49ers regal until an accident put it in a coma lol, but that didnt stop me from cruising i went on to purchase an old school Monte Carlos right after....I think we should make a San Jo the capitol of Cruising....I think we should start doing it little by little, making Cruise Nights every other weekend or once a month....what you think?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Should we move this San Jo cruising discussion into a new thread? Regional Lowrider Thread? / Lowrider General Thread?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> I agree with you, i use be out there cruising it with my 49ers regal until an accident put it in a coma lol, but that didnt stop me from cruising i went on to purchase an old school Monte Carlos right after....I think we should make a San Jo the capitol of Cruising....I think we should start doing it little by little, making Cruise Nights every other weekend or once a month ....what you think?


is this Jimmy? If so its me Fernando I think its a great idea every other weekend would work an be perfect the more were out there the more people get intrested includin lil ones that go out there with there parents or an uncle an they see all the nice rides out there an they get hooked on it like myself an many other of you as when you were kid we need to get all loco car clubs an solo rides an all around the bayarea the central valley an out of towners get them all invoved an whenever theres a car show big or small show any lowrider events show N shines an bbqs
Right after they end everyone go cruisin dont run home let the lowlows sit in the garge colleting dust bring them out an enjoy them on the weekends cruise them around an if you have a family bring them too


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Should we move this San Jo cruising discussion into a new thread? Regional Lowrider Thread? / Lowrider General Thread?


 yea we should bro or even start one in post your ride Thread some were it will be notice on here an we all can discuss everythin about the cruises topic an post pics of rides out there
but not to much bull shit talk main focuss on the cruisin topic on there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> yea we should bro or even start one in post your ride Thread some were it will be notice on here an we all can discuss everythin about the cruises topic an post pics of rides out there
> but not to much bull shit talk main focuss on the cruisin topic on there


There's already a SAN JO topic in post ur rides


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> legally car shows have to disassociate themselves with cruising because the cops/city will charge the car show for extra police and if something nagative happens after they can go after the promoters.  I myself grew up and was cruizin in san jo in the mid 90's and miss all that cruizin but the more often we do this the more the cops will fuck with the lowriders so its makes more sense to spread it out through the year


 I undersand all that brotha I deeply do miss all the cruisin miles an miles of lowlows out there cars hittin switches an hoppin agenst each other people every were out there on the blvd fully packed strips goin both ways everyone havin a good time I been out there since 85 an still goin I love the lowrider lifestyle tomuch an the cruisin sesion


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

video will be up in the morning


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't try to bring back the 90s cruising to san Jo - that will just bring the cops out again towing cars and giving tickets like they used to.

The new concept is good - meet at one spot and head to another spot later in the evening. Be sure the spots have an open fast food place so you can be customers not just loiterers. The first spot at lowes on coleman was perfect since there was an In and Out still open.

The king and story spot was no good because everything in that mall was closed- plus king and story is too well known to cops. Its stupid to post up on santa clara king and story. find a parking lot with an open fast food joint. The police really can't mess with customers getting food unless the business complains


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

FIRME VIDEO LOBO...............GRACIAS BIG HOMIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> yea we should bro or even start one in post your ride Thread some were it will be notice on here an we all can discuss everythin about the cruises topic an post pics of rides out there
> but not to much bull shit talk main focuss on the cruisin topic on there





SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> There's already a SAN JO topic in post ur rides



yeah, there was. theres a new 1 now. but i coulda swore San Jo LowRidin 4 Life had posted in there before also


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> There's already a SAN JO topic in post ur rides


thats true bro we just need to start one were people will see it I dont if anybody goes to the other ones on here like the general one or any other one I know the post your ride one is very popural on here so we dont know were to put the thread the other one mostly for everyone to chill an talk this one we wanna do is based on cruise decussions planing them an posting up flyers pics an videos of the SJ cruise nights that come up but you are right there is a san jo thread already in post your ride


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

gmo442 said:


> Don't try to bring back the 90s cruising to san Jo - that will just bring the cops out again towing cars and giving tickets like they used to.
> 
> The new concept is good - meet at one spot and head to another spot later in the evening. Be sure the spots have an open fast food place so you can be customers not just loiterers. The first spot at lowes on coleman was perfect since there was an In and Out still open.
> 
> The king and story spot was no good because everything in that mall was closed- plus king and story is too well known to cops. Its stupid to post up on santa clara king and story. find a parking lot with an open fast food joint. The police really can't mess with customers getting food unless the business complains


THE PLANT ON MONTEREY AND CURTNER IS PERFECT WITH ALL THE RESTAURANTS AND A COUPLE OF CLUBS .


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

calbombas said:


> THE PLANT ON MONTEREY AND CURTNER IS PERFECT WITH ALL THE RESTAURANTS AND A COUPLE OF CLUBS .


thats what I was thinking too I like the night events an the 80's an 90's style cruising an miss it alot espically after carshows an lowrider events we would jam pack the blvd both ways we gotta get this cruising crackin agin an put these lowlows back on the streets were they belong instead of just lettin them sit in garge collectin dust tile the next carshow or event we need to take them out cruisin an enjoy them an have a good time we got get crackin on this cruisin carshows are right around the corner


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Plant Plaza is also a good idea, Here's a list of some places might work out but will see check it out.....




*1. In-N-Out Burger - San Jose*
550 Newhall Drive
San Jose, CA 95110
(800)786-1000
Hours — Mon: 10:30am-1:00am
 *2. In-N-Out Burger - San Jose*
5611 Santa Teresa
San Jose, CA 95123
(800)786-1000
Hours — Mon: 10:00am-12:00am
 *3. In-N-Out Burger - San Jose*
2950 E. Capitol Exwy
San Jose, CA 95148
(800)786-1000
Hours — Mon: 10:30am-1:00am
 




*1.Panda Express - San Jose*
1720 Story Road Suite 40
San Jose, CA 95122
(408)251-4656
 Hours — Mon: 10:30am-11:00pm
 *2. Panda Express - San Jose*
2980 E. Capitol Expressway Suite 10
San Jose, CA 95148
(408)238-2026
 Hours — Mon: 10:30am-11:30pm
  



http://www.yelp.com/biz/tacos-autlense-san-jose#querypen%20late

http://www.yelp.com/biz/5-spot-chivas-grill-san-jose#querypen%20late

http://www.yelp.com/biz/taco-bravo-san-jose-2#querypen%20late

http://www.yelp.com/biz/wingstop-san-jose-4

http://www.yelp.com/biz/bakery-mexico-san-jose#querypen%20late


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> is this Jimmy? If so its me Fernando I think its a great idea every other weekend would work an be perfect the more were out there the more people get intrested includin lil ones that go out there with there parents or an uncle an they see all the nice rides out there an they get hooked on it like myself an many other of you as when you were kid we need to get all loco car clubs an solo rides an all around the bayarea the central valley an out of towners get them all invoved an whenever theres a car show big or small show any lowrider events show N shines an bbqs
> Right after they end everyone go cruisin dont run home let the lowlows sit in the garge colleting dust bring them out an enjoy them on the weekends cruise them around an if you have a family bring them too


 Yup its jimmy


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*"UPDATE"* on the Cruise Night Video it will be uploaded tonight and also we tweak it up a notch ok, so we will like your feedback on the video, Thanks =) "JLLP":thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Plant Plaza is also a good idea, Here's a list of some places might work out but will see check it out.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wassup bro how you been those might work will have to check out the location see how it is on the weekends an try ro find other locations too if anybody as any ideas or a good location plz feel free to put them out there thanks


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's the video Filmed/edited by _*JLLP *__* I hope everyone enjoys it, give us some feedback, thanks:thumbsup:





*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Lets go out this weekend and see how it goes, who ever is down to go lets meet up at planet plaza, around 9pm and head out like 10pm on Monterey rd to downtown, hit the cuts and go around the downtown clubs and hit santa clara st, to king rd, to tully rd, and kick it at eastridge mall parking lot or In N Out on Capitol expy way for a pit stop for like 30mins or so, and then hit capitol expy way to monterey planet plaza. So thats my input....what you think? whats ur input? if a few show up is cool and hope for a few more show up next time, lets try to do it like each weekend or so during the springs/summers to come.....if u guys wana move this topic to San Jo thread? :thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> yeah, there was. theres a new 1 now. but i coulda swore San Jo LowRidin 4 Life had posted in there before also


yea brotha I go in the san jo here an there the thread we want to start is a cruising one that we can have decussion an share ideas bassed on cruising info like flyers an dates meeting locations an post up pics an videos of the cruise nights that come up I miss the cruising sesion alot like old days an I know it would never be how it use to be would like to get the rides back on the cruising all clubs an solo rides I know we still have real riders out there would like to get everybody together make this happen like we all had good time out there on this cruise night an blvd nights an the other ones we had before even if its one day every weekend like every saturday would be nice even after carshows show N shines an bbqs I love it when everybody comes out with there rides it makes me happy an I give each an one of you props for still holding it down out there would like to see cruising happen more often much love an respect to you all


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Lets go out this weekend and see how it goes, who ever is down to go lets meet up at planet plaza, around 9pm and head out like 10pm on Monterey rd to downtown, hit the cuts and go around the downtown clubs and hit santa clara st, to king rd, to tully rd, and kick it at eastridge mall parking lot or In N Out on Capitol expy way for a pit stop for like 30mins or so, and then hit capitol expy way to monterey planet plaza. So thats my input....what you think? whats ur input? if a few show up is cool and hope for a few more show up next time, lets try to do it like each weekend or so during the springs/summers to come.....if u guys wana move this topic to San Jo thread? :thumbsup:


that sounds good to me brotha when do you wanna do this we even have impala carshow tomorrow so instead of everybody just goin home an stayin inside after the carshow over we should hit the streets an cruise


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Where do u think the thread should be at General? Regional? N u got a name title? San Jo LowRiding? San Jose Cruising? San Jose LowRiders?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

knightbandit88 said:


> Where do u think the thread should be at General? Regional? N u got a name title? San Jo LowRiding? San Jose Cruising? San Jose LowRiders?


im not sure on were we should put the thread I just hope we put it in a good location were people can see it an go in there an talk an have a discussion bout cruises meet up times anything bout the cruise topic an post flyers pics an videos of cruises do you have an idea were we should put it? I do like the title San Jose Cruising what do you think?


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok I just made one it's on general thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/52887-knightbandit88.html


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

San Jose Cruising
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/343440-san-jose-cruising.html


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess it got moved to Thread Regional


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

knightbandit88 said:


> Here's the video Filmed/edited by _*JLLP *__* I hope everyone enjoys it, give us some feedback, thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE!!! Thanks for making it!! I missed it so it was nice to see so much footage. Saw SJPD doin what they think is best. Keep these types of cruises going. Show SJPD that these types of gatherings are peaceful and that you can respect the property of these parking lots. My car is currently in San Jo getting worked on. When it's done I'll for sure be coming down for some late night cruising!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

nice video!!!



knightbandit88 said:


> Here's the video Filmed/edited by _*JLLP *__*I hope everyone enjoys it, give us some feedback, thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Ancheta, you took awsome photos. The one i like best and going to be a good screen saver, is.......... The black 65 Impala on three, with the IN N OUT and the neon lights of the building in the back ground. Good timing.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> DOPE!!! Thanks for making it!! I missed it so it was nice to see so much footage. Saw SJPD doin what they think is best. Keep these types of cruises going. Show SJPD that these types of gatherings are peaceful and that you can respect the property of these parking lots. My car is currently in San Jo getting worked on. When it's done I'll for sure be coming down for some late night cruising!


You welcome ciscosfc, glad you like the video, got to take every footage i can. SJPD always brake apart a great peacful gathering, but it wont stop cruising. Let me know when your in town with your car.


----------

